# Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier..., or das Forum spinnt wieder.

## Max Steel

Kann es sein das das Forum im Moment Probleme hat? Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als ob es Beiträge "vergisst". Hab schon beim editieren zurück müssen weil "Der Beitrag nicht existiert".

Ist aber erst seit heute so.

Außerdem hab ich das Problem das von mir besuchte "ungelesene" Beiträge nicht auf "gelesen" gestellt werden.

PS:

Dieser Thread ist auch "ungelesen".

Bzw. erscheint nichtmal...

----------

## disi

Hab ich auch... siehe Installing Gentoo, da habe ich dann verduzt geguckt und einen Doppelpost fabriziert. Es scheint zwei Versionen einiger Beitraege zu geben  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Seltsamerweiße hat sich das Forum unter Safari (Mac) besser verhalten, allerdings nur auffallend wegen dem automatisch "gelesen" markieren.

----------

## disi

Die hatten wieder Datenbank Server "Farm" Sync Probleme:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843402.html

----------

## Max Steel

Na wenigstens läuft das wieder.

Aber irgendwie werden die besuchten Threads nicht automatisch "gelesen" markiert.

Allerdings funktionierte das unter dem Safari unter MAC OS X einwandfrei...

Hier unter Firefox-3.6.8 nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Aber irgendwie werden die besuchten Threads nicht automatisch "gelesen" markiert.
> 
> Allerdings funktionierte das unter dem Safari unter MAC OS X einwandfrei...
> 
> Hier unter Firefox-3.6.8 nicht.

  Hier funkt es mit normalen OpenSource Firefox-3.6.8 einwandfrei  :Wink: 

Eventuell hilft es ein mal die Cookies zu löschen!?

Oder hast du evtl. javascript deaktiviert?

----------

## Max Steel

javascript hab ich nicht deaktiviert.

Cookies hab ich grad mal gelöscht.

Ich brauch nur nen frischen eintrag ^^

Edith:

Nu scheint das wieder zu funktionieren. Danke

----------

